# Asking a favor



## cheiney (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to see if you guys wouldn't mind taking a couple seconds out of your time to help my high school win some money for our prom. There's a voting contest being held on Stumps Prom, which offers 1000 dollars to each school with the most votes in every state. Right now, we are neck and neck with a different school, so it would really help out if I could get anyone's votes for it. Today is the last day to vote, and you can only vote once per day. I appreciate it if you guys decide to vote, but it's okay if you don't. The link is:

http://www.stumpsprom.com/service.cfm?page=votepromusa

My High school is listed under MI. The name is "Owosso High School"


----------



## Gparker (Mar 13, 2009)

i voted for you


----------



## cheiney (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Gparker. I really appreciate it. We're still neck and neck with this other school, which really sucks because they are like a combination of Junior High and regular High School.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

I voted for your school!


----------



## cheiney (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, KubeKid. =)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 13, 2009)

o wow, 10 vote Difference. (voted for your school)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 13, 2009)

yea it is close, ill try and remember to help every day


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

He said today's the last day. I wish he told us sooner. :/ I would vote every day too.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha, yeah I thought we had it in the bag. We were over 50 votes ahead a couple days ago. For some reason, they just randomly caught up.


----------



## Kian (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh boy, you're down 9 votes! I voted.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 13, 2009)

one vote up


----------



## Odin (Mar 13, 2009)

I voted.

Mts


----------



## cheiney (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it. =)


----------



## pjk (Mar 13, 2009)

Just voted, you're now leading by 11 votes.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yay!!! Now lets keep the lead. Who else will vote?


----------



## cheiney (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, thanks guys! We're ahead by 24 now. Try to get other people to vote to and we'll win for sure! It's amazing how friendly the cubing community can be.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 13, 2009)

I voted.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 13, 2009)

voted
I do expect 10 percent by the way


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 13, 2009)

I voted, keep us all updated on this, hopefully you'll win.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 14, 2009)

I voted.

You're up by 24!


----------



## cheiney (Mar 14, 2009)

We're down by 17 now! Try to get your friends and stuff to vote too. Thanks everyone for voting.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 14, 2009)

We're losing our advantage, so I kind of have an idea. If you guys could ask at least 2 other people to vote on it, our votes should go up drastically. I just need your guys' help to do this, because they're starting to gain a big lead.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 14, 2009)

I just voted, and put it back at 17 behind.

Just before clicking on page 3 here, I got the idea to go on MSN and AIM and ask people to vote.


----------



## pjk (Mar 14, 2009)

Since they only allow one vote per IP, you could easily get around it. If you wanted, you could setup many different proxies and vote essentially as many times as you wanted. It is hard to tell if the other schools are doing that.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, I was considering doing that. I tried using www.letsproxy.com, but I wasn't sure if it was working or not. I would have to constantly delete cookies, though.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 14, 2009)

We're starting to lose by a lot. They're up by around 40 votes. If you guys help me find a useable proxy, then we may be able to catch up. I'm sure somebody from there is using one, because nobody would be voting that much.


----------



## edw0010 (Mar 14, 2009)

you got my vote, you were 89 behind after my vote, gl


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 14, 2009)

They must have a group of people rapidly voting and changing proxies. CHEATERS!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Voted  (for you)


----------



## Ryan the Lion (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey! I just voted for you!!


----------



## cheiney (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the effort, everyone. I really appreciate it. Sadly, we're losing by over 200 now, which seems rather ridiculous. I'm almost positive they cheated, but whatever. I thank everyone for taking apart of it and I'm glad to see that you guys are willing to help out.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 14, 2009)

i voted, your down by quite a bit it seems


----------



## SRV (Mar 14, 2009)

I voted for you too, but they seem to be cheating....


----------



## Stefan (Mar 14, 2009)

So, what was this? Looks like a "Who can mobilize the largest number of people voting for himself unquestioningly" contest to me. Is that right?



cheiney said:


> It's amazing how *friendly* the cubing community can be.


You mean "obedient" or "submissive" or something like that, right?


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> So, what was this? Looks like a "Who can mobilize the largest number of people voting for himself unquestioningly" contest to me. Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow thats a rather dark perspective.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 14, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > So, what was this? Looks like a "Who can mobilize the largest number of people voting for himself unquestioningly" contest to me. Is that right?
> ...



You'll get used to those comments


----------

